#  > GELUID FORA >  > LIVE FORUM >  >  16 maart @ Tavenu - Waalwijk, Testdag V2.0

## berolios

Naar aanleiding van een Oktava-topic en de behoefte van meerdere leden wat spullen met elkaar te vergelijken bij deze het voorstel: hoe staat iedereen tegenover *Testdag versie 2*?

Wat we precies gaan doen laat ik graag aan de democratie over. Echter, het uitproberen van diverse grootmembramen op diverse plekken (o.a. git cab en OH) staan bovenaan de prioriteitenlijst. Direct gevolgd door gezellig geouwehoer natuurlijk ;-).

Ik zal de spullen die ik dan heb zeker meenemen (o.a. mijn rackjes die je hier al vaker hebt zien langskomen), waaronder ook een HD-24 met wat opnames die we als basis kunnen gebruiken (of wat extra opnames ter plekke kunnen maken), hoeven we muzikanten niet de hele dag eenzaam te laten doorspelen.

Showband had aangegeven in Den Haag voor een zaaltje en PA te kunnen zorgen. Voor mij is dit prima, maar ik kan me voorstellen dat dit voor mensen uit het hogere noorden allicht wat ver is. Ik wil natuurlijk geen keuzes voor anderen maken, dus laat horen hoe je hier over denkt, wat je zou willen uitproberen en wat je evt. in zou kunnen brengen aan materialen.

_Dan inhoudelijk:_
Voor onze grootmembramen test, zijn we (ik) vooral op zoek naar: Oktava 319/ 104/ 105/ ML52 (Ribbon), Studio Projects C-1, SE 2200... en dergelijke microfoons meer.... lijkt me goed deze te vergelijken met de meer gangbare Shure KSM27/32's, AKG 414-en en Neumann's van deze wereld. Wat mij betreft zijn ook de minder alomaanwezige, maar kwalitatief goede merken als Audix, AT en Beyer ook van harte welkom... oftewel: heb je iets waar je blij van wordt, neem het gewoon mee!!

Persoonlijk zou ik zelf ook graag nog wat andere dingen uitproberen zoals Audix i5/ D1/ D2/ D4 op toms/ snare, of nog wat andere suggesties voor een dikke kikke snare/ drum-sound. Het uitproberen van channelstrips ben ik ook altijd voorstander van... 

Nou mannen, laat maar wat animo horen hier in deze thread, dan kunnen we kijken wat we waar doen.

----------


## Gast1401081

Als je de dag een betje handog plant gooi ik er wel een UPA-setje tegenaan, en eventueel een midas venice  + randaparatuur en bekabeling. Voorstel is idd een locatie midden in het land, en anders heb ik hier in t oosten wel een locatie...

----------


## sparky

UPA's.. dat zou wel mooi zijn!

We kunnen ook onze verschillende benadering van de 52/91 combi op kick naast elkaar leggen berolios.

----------


## Timo Beckman

Ev. als er interesse is SIM3 dpa 4011/4091/4041/4006 Oram sc1 en 2 ev HIdef eq en alles wat ik vergeet. Oh ja ik heb ook audix d1 en d3 
Mzzl Timo

----------


## sparky

Om de vergelijking van de gitaarsignalen nog beter te kunnen doen, beschik ik over een reampkastje van Radial. Dit ding maakt het mogelijk om een via DI opgenomen gitaar, vanuit de recorder een gitaarversterker in te sturen zonder de aardings en impedantieproblemen die dan normaalgesproken ontstaan. dit maakt het icm de HD-recorder mogelijk  om dezelfde take meerdere malen door een amp te sturen, elke keer met andere mics opgenomen. vervolgens kunnen we lekker A/B en zonder dat variaties in spel het oordeel kleuren en zonder een gitarist tot waanzin te drijven. :Smile:  Ik denk dat we dan binnen korte tijd erg veel matriaal kunnen verzamelen.

----------


## keenoncoolstuff

Yesssssssssss ik ben erbij, mits het een beetje handig bereikbaar is vanuit het uiterste zuiden. Heb veel geleerd van V1.0 dus zal V2.0 niet laten schieten.


Groet, Rob.

----------


## lifesound

Als ik niet moet werken die dag ... zal ik er graag bij zijn.
Al is het maar om de hoop te vergroten, want als ik op mijn kennis moet rekenen ... zal het weer over de verschillende smaken van bier gaan!

----------


## frederic

> Als ik niet moet werken die dag ... zal ik er graag bij zijn.
> Al is het maar om de hoop te vergroten, want als ik op mijn kennis moet rekenen ... zal het weer over de verschillende smaken van bier gaan!



Troost U in Nederland hebben ze geen bier.  :Big Grin:

----------


## rolanddeg

Ik heb hier nog een stapel Electro Voice microfoons liggen... Ik vind ze érg lekker werken, maar bijna niemand kent ze! Bij interesse kan ik die meenemen?

Verder te leveren:
Electro Voice QRX, RX, X subs. Labgruppen versterkers + Klark processor...
TC M3000, M-One, D-Two, PCM90
Klark gates + SQ-1 compressor/gates
Nog een EV mengtafel, maar uit het halletje van Midas!  :Wink: 
En, ik hoop dat ze snel binnenkomen, de nieuwe EV processors die EV nog niet op de website heeft staan. Die komt uit het magazijntje van Klark.

----------


## berolios

EV mics zijn soms erg vet hoor. Zowieso de RE20 is bekend, maar die 'eitjes' vind ik ook echt supervet op toms !! Zeker interesse dus, neem mee, neem mee !!

----------


## sparky

> Troost U in Nederland hebben ze geen bier.



Ach, voel je dan ook vooral niet bezwaard deze barbaren (bierbaren!?) wat beschaving bij te brengen door ze kennis te laten maken met uw favoriete dubbels en tripels! :Stick Out Tongue:  :Wink:

----------


## berolios

Zoals ik al in de openingspost vertelde heb ik weinig mogelijkheid een testdag op te zetten. Is er iemand die in centraal NL een lokatie kan en wil regelen, en/ of die misschien de regie een beetje op zich wil nemen? Ik denk dat we een deelnemer of 10/ 15 toch zeker mogen verwachten, toch? Als dat de juiste mensen zijn hoeft het van mij ook echt niet drukker te worden ook ;-) !!

----------


## jakkes72

Afhankelijk van de locatie zal ik ook overwegen te komen.
Wat ik mee kan nemen:
- Yamaha LS9/32.
- EAW JF260 set.
- microset: Shure SM91beta, Sennheiser 903(snare) AKG D440 en D550.
- Radiall DI box.

----------


## RayM

Heren,

Voor een locatie kan ik zorgen. Het is wel in het zuiden van het land (Waalwijk). Redelijk centraal, vanuit Utrecht is het een klein half uurtje. Mits er geen files staan natuurlijk.
We beschikken over een compleet PA met alles erop en eraan, een redelijk grote zaal, koffie en een tap :Big Grin: . En de Mac is ook in de buurt :Smile:

----------


## sparky

Met die locatie zou ik wel blij zijn, Tavenu is 20 minuutjes rijden voor mij.

----------


## berolios

Waalwijk is voor mij perfect

Cheers!

----------


## rolanddeg

Helemaal prima!  :Smile:

----------


## keenoncoolstuff

Yep, Waalwijk is ook voor mij goed te doen!


Greetz, Rob.

----------


## RayM

Dat zijn er al 4  :Smile: 
Met mij erbij en een paar collega's hier komen we op een mannetje of 7.

Misschien nuttig om een deadline in te stellen? Eind februari of zo.
Kunnen we daarna de agenda's trekken.

----------


## Olaf Duffhuës

Als het nu gewoon rond de zelfde tijd gehouden word als afgelopen jaar, heb ik met een beetje geluk mijn PCM96 binnen...

----------


## berolios

februari en maart zijn relatief 'rustige maanden' voor de meeste free-lancers. Klussen afzeggen voor een tesdag kost gewoon geld en doe ik dan ook liever niet, dus is feb/ mrt voor mij eerste keuze, hoe eerder, hoe beter.

Ik neem aan dat we het weer op een zondag doen? Maakt mij niet zoveel uit, heb tegenwoordig doordeweek genoeg te doen met afstuderen.

Ajoo!

----------


## MusiQmaN

Wa is er mis met het centraal gelegen culemborg zoals vorige editie?

Waalwijk is toch ver voor de noorderlingen onder ons (een half uurtje is toch een halfuurtje)

En als het goed is word er pa meegenomen om e testen (net als de vorige editie) dus is een lege zaal met een btje ok acoustiek voldoende 9net als.... nou jah het moge duidelijk zijn :P)

----------


## berolios

Zoals reeds eerder geopperd: als jij een zaaltje kunt regelen rond Utrecht... van harte!

Tot nu toe zijn er drie mensen mensen die een zaaltje hebben voorgesteld: een in Den Haag, een in het Oosten/ Noorden en een dus in Waalwijk... lijkt me dat Waalwijk dan het meest centraal gelegen is, of waar is het zaaltje waar jij het over had Mac?

----------


## rolanddeg

Ik kan jullie zeker 1, en waarschijnlijk 2 locaties aanbieden:

De eerste is een jongerencentrum waar ik ooit begonnen ben als technicus. Ik heb nooit helemaal afscheid kunnen nemen van die tent en ben daar nog steeds bij betrokken. Een erg gezellig tentje waar max 400 man in gaan. Podium en 63A kracht aanwezig. Er is voldoende ruimte om een aantal opstellingen te maken, en de accoustiek is niet heel verkeerd. Voor meer info, zie DOCK-03.NL - Home. Geluidslimieten, tijdslimieten en dranklimieten zijn er (bijna) niet, het gebouw is dan voor ons helemaal alleen. 5 biertaps aanwezig...  :Roll Eyes (Sarcastic): 

De tweede locatie is een (qua aanbod van techniek) vrij luxe theater. Lenge x breedte is 21m * 16m, toneel is 14m * 10m. Trekkenwand aanwezig om clusters of whatever te vliegen. Het huissysteem is een Midas Venice 320 met  D&B Ci90 toppen (3x) en E18 subs. Aangestuurd door een Soundwebje, demo van mogelijk. Tijd, geluid, bier en gezelligheid in overvloede aanwezig. 

Beide tenten zitten tussen de rook van Rotterdam en Dordrecht in (Hendrik Ido Ambacht en Zwijndrecht). Bereikbaar via de A15 en A16... Mocht dit een betere optie voor sommigen zijn hoor ik het graag! De eerste tent kan ik voor 99,9% zekerheid wel regelen, en de 2e acht ik de kans ook wel vrij groot...

----------


## rolanddeg

En wellicht wil iemand nog een Function One geluidssetje uitproberen...? Toevallig is er vandaag wat van dat spul ingekocht  :Smile: 

Willen jullie trouwens ook even aangeven of ik nog achter een locatie aan moet?

----------


## berolios

Waalwijk lijkt me tot nu toe nog altijd het meest centrale. Hoewel ik een theatertje ipv een 'normaal' zaaltje zeker wel zie zitten. Is aan de andere kant wel misschien een stuk onhandiger met meerdere mengtafels/ racks etc in de zaal... hoe ziet dat theater eruit?

Onder het mom van niet lullen maar doen en knopen doorhakken:

Zullen we het eens even op *Waalwijk* houden?
Wat vind iedereen van *zondag 2 maart*? Is dat zaaltje dan beschikbaar?

Iedereen die zin heeft om te komen: stuur me anders maar gewoon even een mailtje, is misschien toch het handigste, dan houd ik dat wel bij. Zoekt in mijn profiel en ge zult vinden....

Adios!

----------


## gertgeluid

Waalwijk?!

Ben ik de enige Mokummer op het forum?  :Stick Out Tongue:

----------


## Gast1401081

nogal midden in het land, waalwijk...

dacht ff dat we in utrecht en omgeving oid zouden blijven

----------


## berolios

Voorkeur heeft zeker Utrecht en omgeving, maar er heeft zich tot nu toe nog niemand gemeld die in die contrijen een zaaltje kan regelen, dus tot nu toe is Waalwijk het meest centraal waar er een zaaltje tot onze beschikking staat. 

Dus: Wie o wie kan iets in de buurt van Utrecht regelen? 

Trouwens: voor mij is Waalwijk redelijk in het midden... maarja, ik heb als Limbo wel een beetje vertekend beeld van de NL geografie he ;-)

----------


## Mattheusvz

Hey ********, zullen we eens een balletje opgooien bij Go Planet in Enschede??? (Kunnen we na afloop kruipend naar huis...)

----------


## gertgeluid

> Hey ********, zullen we eens een balletje opgooien bij Go Planet in Enschede??? (Kunnen we na afloop kruipend naar huis...)




Go Planet? Dan wil ik ook karten na afloop!

----------


## 4uss

> I
> De tweede locatie is een (qua aanbod van techniek) vrij luxe theater. Lenge x breedte is 21m * 16m, toneel is 14m * 10m. Trekkenwand aanwezig om clusters of whatever te vliegen. Het huissysteem is een Midas Venice 320 met  D&B Ci90 toppen (3x) en E18 subs. Aangestuurd door een Soundwebje, demo van mogelijk. Tijd, geluid, bier en gezelligheid in overvloede aanwezig. 
> 
> Beide tenten zitten tussen de rook van Rotterdam en Dordrecht in (Hendrik Ido Ambacht en Zwijndrecht). Bereikbaar via de A15 en A16... Mocht dit een betere optie voor sommigen zijn hoor ik het graag! De eerste tent kan ik voor 99,9% zekerheid wel regelen, en de 2e acht ik de kans ook wel vrij groot...



De Uitstek in Zwijndrecht? Dat is hier (Dordrecht) wel heel vlakbij, dan zou ik ook nog wel willen komen. Heb daar ook ooit nog een keertje een klein theaterstukje gemixt een tijd terug. Heb alleen niet veel apparatuur in te brengen... HK Elias PX-setje, en verder allemaal nogal standaard spul.

----------


## berolios

Arnhem kan wat mij betreft nog wel (is ook vanuit de randstad maar een uurtje tuffen), maar Enschede is echt een t*ring eind weg... Als ik de enige ben die daar mee zou zitten... soit... dan pas ik me wel aan... maar dit is voor het gros dat hier in deze thread meedoet minstens 1,5 tot 2 uur rijden. Ik wil niet voor anderen beslissen, maar dat lijkt me niet geheel wenselijk, toch?

Wat vinden we allemaal eigenlijk van 2 maart? Klinkt misschien gek eerst een datum te prikken, maar dan hebben we in ieder geval wat houvast.... te vroeg? te laat?

Wat lokatie betreft: wie moet eigenlijk waar vandaan komen?
Ik kom uit Tilburg en vind alles in het gebied van van Rotterdam, Den Haag, A'dam, Utrecht en Arnhem prima om naar toe te tuffen. 

Nijmegen of Arnhem kan misschien ook qua lokatie?
@Olaf: dat zaaltje van vorig jaar, is daar misschien nog iets te regelen?

Cheers!

Edit: mijn persoonlijke voorkeur gaat uit naar Waalwijk

----------


## sparky

Ik woon tegenwoordig in Nieuwendijk (Jaja, importbrabo!!, maar ik weiger carnaval te vieren) dat is dus aan de A27 een kilometer opf 10 onder gorinchem, Ik zit dus redelijk centraal, maar Enshede is voor ieder mens dat in een beschaafd deel van het land woont  :Wink:  gewoon echt veel te ver. Ik sta open voor de genoemde opties, maar wil toch nog even mijn voorkeur voor Waalwijk uitspreken. 2 maart komt voor mij uit, ik kan aleen geen volle dag, heb nog meer staan.

----------


## gertgeluid

> Ik woon tegenwoordig in Nieuwendijk



Hoe is het met de Xinix?  :Wink:

----------


## Gast1401081

de Enscgggedeeeeeer hier heeft geen enkele moeite met apeldoorn/amersfoort/utrecht  
waalwijk is out of the question..
ook mijn brandstof is onbeschaafd prijzig LOL

----------


## rolanddeg

> Waalwijk lijkt me tot nu toe nog altijd het meest centrale. Hoewel ik een theatertje ipv een 'normaal' zaaltje zeker wel zie zitten. Is aan de andere kant wel misschien een stuk onhandiger met meerdere mengtafels/ racks etc in de zaal... hoe ziet dat theater eruit?
> 
> Onder het mom van niet lullen maar doen en knopen doorhakken:
> 
> Zullen we het eens even op *Waalwijk* houden?
> Wat vind iedereen van *zondag 2 maart*? Is dat zaaltje dan beschikbaar?
> 
> Iedereen die zin heeft om te komen: stuur me anders maar gewoon even een mailtje, is misschien toch het handigste, dan houd ik dat wel bij. Zoekt in mijn profiel en ge zult vinden....
> 
> Adios!



Hoe het theater er uit ziet:
vlakke vloertheater met laad&los op een kleine 10 meter afstand van het toneel. Oplopende tribune met takel voor overdadige mengtafels... Maar uiteraard kan je ook gewoon op het toneel blijven met alle apparatuur en op de voorste rij van de tribune gaan zitten. Voordeel van de vlakke vloer  :Roll Eyes (Sarcastic): 



Maar Waalwijk op 2 maart klinkt mij goed in de oren! Alleen dan hebben we het Function One systeem waarschijnlijk nog net niet binnen... Komt waarschijnlijk een weekje of 2 later. 

Maar mij maakt het niet bijster veel uit waar het precies is, zolang het maar geen limboland of friesland is vind ik alles prima  :Smile:  Enschede wordt pijnlijk, maar daar komen we denk ik wel overheen met een slokje alcoholhoudende drank na afloop...

Maar ik zou zeggen: open een poll!  :Big Grin:

----------


## sparky

> Hoe is het met de Xinix?




Nieuwe pand is net klaar, erg chique geworden hoor, heb dan ook besloten mijn diensten daar aan te bieden  :Smile:  Binnenkort eerste showtje draaien daar.

----------


## berolios

Dan nog wat anders: Hoe willen we het aanpakken?

Een voorstel zou bijvoorbeeld kunnen zijn om op de ene plek te kijken naar verschillende PA systemen en dan in een afzonderlijke setup naar microfonie en rand-apparatuur. Vorig jaar was er een generale setup met aan de overzijde extra PA opgesteld.

Wat vinden jullie?

----------


## RayM

Even over de datum als het in Waalwijk plaats gaat vinden, 2 maart is geen probleem. De zaal is vrij en ik ben vrij.
Maarre.. niet te lang wachten. :Big Grin: 

Enne.. Xinix, mooi gebouw is dat geworden. Leuk concertzaaltje ook.

----------


## Koen van der K

'kzieniks ? ah ... Xinix ... Waalwijk, helemaal prima, op loopafstand van hier, ben dus wel weer van de partij. Outboard gear (zoals die van Berolios) is altijd interessant, mics ook ... weergave systemen vergelijken is wellicht wat lastig / omslachtig maar fun anyway.

Groetos !

----------


## berolios

> ...Outboard gear (zoals die van Berolios) is altijd interessant...



Ben anders een en ander aan het verkopen as we speak... heb effe een smak geld nodig helaas en de spullen die ik het minste gebruik gaan er dan als eerste uit... Mijn Focusrite Green 6 en TC D-Two zijn er vanmiddag bijvoorbeeld uitgegaan... Helaas en tot mijn grote spijt staat mijn Manley VoxBox momenteel echter uit noodzaak ook te koop... alleen voor een goede prijs natuurlijk, want als ik weer centen heb koop ik er waarschijnlijk weer een !!

Ikzelf heb ook de meeste interesse in het testen van mics en randapparatuur.

----------


## gertgeluid

> Ben anders een en ander aan het verkopen as we speak... heb effe een smak geld nodig helaas en de spullen die ik het minste gebruik gaan er dan als eerste uit...



Belasingdienst op je nek?

Nee serieus... is er iets ernstigs?





> Ikzelf heb ook de meeste interesse in het testen van mics en randapparatuur.



Same here. PA's geloof ik wel. Vind het wel weer leuk om te discussieren over opstellingen en inregelen.

----------


## berolios

_///off-topic:_




> Belasingdienst op je nek?



Dat zowieso ;-)... ha ha... nee hoor, heb ik redelijk netjes alles voor opzij gezet...




> Nee serieus... is er iets ernstigs?.



Als je mijn Avalon te koop ziet staan is het pas ernstig... dus nu niet hoor, niks aan het handje ;-)

Ik ga nu afstuderen en moet elke dag tussen Tilburg en Eindhoven (High Tech Campus) gaan pendelen... Je OV mag je (blijkbaar) maar 7 jaar hebben... (4,5 jaar HTS + 1 jaar schakelprogramma + 2 jaar Master TU), dus eind maart moet ik mijn OV inleveren. Dan heb ik nog 4 maanden pendelen te gaan, met de trein/ bus is dik een uur enkele reis en erg prijzig en ik ga echt niet met de auto elke dag in de file aansluiten... oplossing: ben mijn motor-rijbewijs aan het halen (was ik toch al van plan dit jaar, nu dus alleen wat eerder) en ga een motorke kopen... dat kost gewoon geld en laat ik nou net niet effe 6 mille over hebben... 

_off-topic///_

In hoeverre is er interesse in het aan de gang gaan met PA-tjes? Want volgens mij is er tot nu toe vooral interesse in mircofonie en rand-apparatuur...

Weer wat anders:
@ Showband & Musiqman: Zouden wij jullie weer kunnen overhalen met instrumentarium ten tonele ter verschijnen? Een doek lijkt me dit keer niet zo tof ;-), dus gewoon gezellig tussen ons allemaal in....

Dan nog:
Heeft er iemand de beschikking over opnames (liefst met click) die we als begeleidingstrack kunnen gebruiken? Ik heb zelf wel een HD-24 met wat live-opnames dat ik wel mee wil nemen, maar echt goed kun je die niet noemen en een click ontbreekt. Vaak merk je de echte sound van een mic pas goed als je het instrument in je mix plaatst... vandaar deze suggestie...

Adios!

----------


## Whitefarmer

Ik zou ook graag van de partij zijn (om heeeel veeel te leren), helaas is mijn inbreng niet groot. :Embarrassment: 

Het enige bijzondere in mijn set-up is een oude roland sde-3000 delay. En eventueel een setje (low budget) monitoren van 4-acoustic zodat we daar een A/B'tje van kunnen horen met andere monitoren.

edit/En natuurlijk mijn SA AB36 laagkasten welke ik graag een keer op een "echte amp" zou willen horen!/edit

Verder ben ik wel goed in het "ritselen" van koffie en broodjes :Big Grin: 

Groeten John

----------


## keenoncoolstuff

2 Maart in Waalwijk is ook voor mij prima te doen. Als er behoefte aan is wil ik mijn rackje ook wel meenemen, dat bestaat uit:

- PCM 81
- M3000
- MPX1
- D2
- DPR404
- Focusrite Compounder
- SPL TD4

Maar alléén als er niet gelachen wordt over de manier waarop het aangesloten wordt  :Wink: 

Groetjes, Rob.

----------


## joe

Jammer, ik kan niet op 2 maart.

----------


## gertgeluid

Kan er ook iemand leuk zingen? Of heeft er iemand losse sporen vocalen?

Schiet me net te binnen dat we misschien wel mijn topic van laatst aan de tand kunnen voelen: compressie pre of post EQ.

Mocht ik tijd hebben om te komen, dan kan ik eventueel een XL42 met DPR402 in de auto gooien als goede testcombinatie.

----------


## SPS

Qua PA zou ik wel graag mee doen.
Kan bijvoorbeeld m'n Dynacord D12-3 boxjes mee nemen met 4 subjes (EAW SB150 clones met originele RCF)
En dan aangestuurd met rackje EV CP3000S'en en AC-one

Wil de subjes graag eens horen op een zware eindtrap, en de D12-3 in een vergelijk met....

Paul.

----------


## Koen van der K

[quote=En natuurlijk mijn SA AB36 laagkasten welke ik graag een keer op een "echte amp" zou willen horen!/edit[/quote]

Quote SPS : "Wil de subjes graag eens horen op een zware eindtrap, en de D12-3 in een vergelijk met...."

... heb hier een Crest 8001 staan, 2x1200W, niet de allerzwaarste maar wellicht ardig om te checken. Als iemand interesse heeft neem ik 'm wel mee.

Verder een paar EAW FL103's staan (erg goed klinkende fullrangekasten) en een paar SB180's, Crest 8001 / 6001, BSS omnidrive enzo, maar heb niet zo'n trek al die zware zooi mee te nemen tenzij iemand specifiek iets wil horen / vergelijken.

Mics en outboard gear is interessant, en het ouwehoeren en sterke verhalen uitwisselen natuurlijk hè  :Smile: 

Groetos !

----------


## Olaf Duffhuës

Beetje jammer dat ik geen tijd heb...Zou er graag bij willen zijn...Er zijn toch mensen die het druk hebben in maart..;-)

----------


## rolanddeg

Ik kan eventueel ook een drummer en pianist/ zanger inbrengen...? Bassist op aanvraag, dan moet ik die even gaan zoeken  :Wink:

----------


## Unies

is het al zeker waar en waneer het gehouden gaat worden want ik heb wel interesse om te komen.
Daar er al een deel van mij spullen aan geboden is door rolanddeg

----------


## berolios

Als er teveel mensen niet kunnen 2 maart kunnen we ook een andere dag nemen, het was maar een voorstel. Er zal geen enkele datum zijn waarop iedereen kan, maar allicht wel een waarop althans de meeste kunnen.

2 of anders 9 maart?

@Olaf: ik heb ook genoeg te doen in maart, maar in vergelijking met het echte 'seizoen' is het toch relatief rustig, toch? althans bij mij en de collega's om me heen.
Toevallig heb ik nu nog twee zondagen achter elkaar vrij (2 en 9 mrt ;-) ).

Laat maar eens wat horen wie wanneer kan!

Er hoeft wat mij betreft geen complete band te komen spelen... en wat bij elkaar geraapte muzikanten heeft ook niet veel nut als ze niet op elkaar zijn ingespeeld natuurlijk. Showband had de vorige keer zowel een gitaar alsook basgitaar... dat werkte perfect en de drums van Musiqman waren wat mij betreft ook zeker voor herhaling vatbaar... Dus als wij hen zouden kunnen overhalen er ook dit jaar weer bij te zijn denk ik dat er aan muzikale input weinig te wensen over blijft. Dan inderdaad misschien een vocalist, maar dan heb je het wat mij betreft wel gehad hoor... met deze input kunnen wij echt wel een goede A/B vergelijking maken. Zeker als we nog met tracks kunnen werken ook.

Cheers!

----------


## RayM

Heren, even voor de duidelijkheid.
Mocht het in Waalwijk plaatsvinden is 9 maart helaas niet mogelijk. Dan ben ik aan het werk elders in den lande (ja, op zondagmiddag). En aangezien ik de sleutel heb van de Tavenu :Big Grin: .
16 maart zou wel een optie zijn.

----------


## berolios

OK,
2 of 16 maart dan?

----------


## joe

hmm. ik was een beetje blij met 9 maart maar 16 lukt ook niet  :Frown:  waarvoor in het weekend?

----------


## Unies

2 maart in zwijndrecht ? of waalwijk? zag meerdere lokaties voor bij komen.

----------


## berolios

Vooralsnog houden we het even op Waalwijk, dus 9 maart valt automatisch af. Maar ik zou het liefste zien dat er een aantal mensen van vorig jaar ook dit jaar weer erbij kunnen zijn, vandaar de discussie over de datum...

----------


## vasco

9 maart zag ik ook wel zitten. Helaas als het 2 of 16 maart wordt moet ik ook deze keer verstek laten gaan.

----------


## rolanddeg

9 maart is het theater ook bezet... 2 maart en 16 maart zijn vrij.

----------


## SPS

16 maart kan ik niet helaas.
Hoop nog steeds op de 2e....

Paul

----------


## rolanddeg

Volgensmij wordt het tijd om spijkers met koppen te gaan slaan. De poll met de datum heeft Berolios gestart.

Qua locatie lijkt het niet dat we er zo simpel uitkomen. De meest eerlijke en democratische methode lijkt me de volgende: op het volgende linkje klikken.
Testedag V2.0 locatiepoll
(inderdaad, ik ben niet goed in html'en  :Wink: )
Wel het verzoek om alleen te stemmen als je ook serieus van plan bent om de komen!!!

----------


## moderator

Stem uitgebracht, maar maakt me eigenlijk niet uit waar het is...

----------


## berolios

Zo zeg, ik wist niet dat ik het in me had, maar goed voorbeeld doet volgen:
KLIK

Er is wat discussie over de datum, dus bij deze een vergelijkbare poll ;-).
Uiteraard alleen invullen als je ook echt van plan bent te komen.

Verder... zullen we de regie een beetje centraal houden? Thanks!
Ben eens benieuwd wat het gaat worden.

Adios!

----------


## sparky

2 en 16 is allebei mogelijk hier, met een voorkeur voor de 16e omdat ik dan de hele dag kan.

----------


## rolanddeg

9 maart gaat hem niet worden hier... Dan zit ik ergens in nergenhuizen om kennis te maken met een band waarmee ik een seizoen door de benelux moet gaan trekken. Dus voor mij is het 2 maart of anders niet... Maar de poll zegt voor zover nog wat we op 2 maart naar Waalwijk mogen  :Smile:

----------


## berolios

9 maart is al een tijdje geleden geditched ;-). Maar jij kon de 16e toch ook Roland?

De datum-poll gaat voorlopig redelijk gelijk op zie ik... gezien de voorbereidingstijd is 16 maart dan misschien toch net effe wat handiger.

Waalwijk is dan wel weer redelijk overtuigend winnaar ;-). Valt me wel op dat er meer mensen op de lokatie dan op de datum hebben gestemd... iemand dubbel (of half) aan het stemmen? Mmm... dubbel gaat volgens mij niet... IP logging...

Zullen we afspreken dat we morgen de knoop doorhakken? Lijkt me wel handiger in het licht van 2 maart ;-), niet?

Adios!

----------


## Whitefarmer

hmmm ik krijg: "niet valsspelen" terwijl ik bij de locatie poll gewoon mee kon doen!

----------


## gertgeluid

> hmmm ik krijg: "niet valsspelen" terwijl ik bij de locatie poll gewoon mee kon doen!




Zeg, wil jij wel even snel van andermans IP adres afblijven, jongeman?!  :Big Grin: 

Of werkt er een mede-forummer op dezelfde computer/internetaansluiting?

----------


## berolios

Okey, de kogel van lokatie en datum is wat mij betreft door de kerk...

Een echt overtuigende uitslag is het misschien niet, maar vanuit de optiek van voorbereidingstijd lijkt 16 maart me ook de betere keus. Iedereen tevreden houden is toch onmogelijk met dit soort activiteiten, dus helaas moeten er een aantal mensen die alleen op 2 maart kunnen teleurgesteld worden...

De testdag zal dus gaan plaatsvinden op *16 maart* in de* Tavenu in Waalwijk* (@RayM: mail me even om wat dingen door te spreken, thanks!). Details mbt tijden, adres en zo volgen, maar ik denk dat we allemaal overdag bedoelen, toch? Zeg vanaf een uur of 11:00 bouwen en dan vanaf een uur of 12:00 aan de gang?

Dan is er het volgende dat ook al eerder is aangehaald: WAT en HOE willen we gaan testen? Met de mensen die ik erover gesproken heb zijn we het er in ieder geval over eens dat een beetje gestructureerde aanpak zeker de voorkeur heeft.

Verder heb ik de indruk dat een grote meerderheid eigenlijk alleen geinteresseerd is in microfonie en randapparatuur. Echter, er zijn ook wat mensen die graag hun PA willen laten horen en naar andere PA-tjes willen luisteren. Ik denk dat het makkelijk mogelijk moet zijn aan iedereen's wensen hierin te voldoen.

Mijn voorstel is om een hoofd-opstelling te gebruiken met:
[LIST][*]een PA (ik heb contact gehad met Unie-S // Rolanddeg over een F1 set die we hiervoor zouden kunnen gebruiken, lijkt me zeer geschikt, anders evt de huis-PA), evt als secundaire set een stel studio-monitoren? Ik heb wel een setje, maar zie het eigenlijk niet zo zitten die mee te nemen.[*]een mengtafel (ik begrijp dat de Tavenu hier in zou kunnen voorzien? --> Wie heeft er nog meer misschien een mooie setup die we hiervoor kunnen/ mogen gebruiken?... een uitgebreide tafel zou namelijk niet misstaan denk ik... veel kanalen...)[*]muzikanten (drums/ gitaar ??) Weet iemand misschien een saxofonist of zo? Zou voor mics ook erg fijn zijn denk ik.[*]HD-24 (heb ik), zowel om wat dingen op te nemen als af te spelen (begeleiden muzikanten?)[/LIST]
Met deze opstelling kunnen we dan centraal aan de slag met de mics en randapparatuur. MusiqMan heeft vorig jaar de hele dag achter het gordijn zitten te trommelen, dat moeten we dit keer echt voorkomen (als hij ons wederom wil verblijden met zijn aanwezigheid natuurlijk)... was een beetje veel van het goede.... Misschien is het vanuit dat oogpunt geen slecht idee een tweede drummer met goede kit te vragen (ik weet wel een zeer geschikte kandidaat), beetje contrast in kit en in spel? Anyway, die HD-24 zal op dat vlak ook wel voor verlichting zorgen.

Dan kunnen er gedurende de dag evt. nog andere PA-tjes naast worden gebouwd, waar we mooie A/B-tjes mee kunnen houden voor de geinteresseerden. Kan bijvoorbeeld in de 'pauzes' van het 'mic-A/B-en', of aan het einde van de dag allemaal tegelijk.

Nou, ik heb er in ieder geval zin in!!

Voor mij persoonlijk ben ik vooral geinteresseerd in mics:
[LIST][*]Audix (eigenlijk alles, behalve D6, vooral drums/ gitaar/ blazers)[*]Div grootmembramen op OH, gitaar en blazers[*]Oktava (!!) (grootmembramen en *RIBBON*)[*]AT[*]Beyer[/LIST]
Maar lekker 19" snoepgoed gaat er natuurlijk ook altijd wel in ;-) !!

Ik zal in ieder geval mijn eigen rackje meenemen. op dit moment zit daarin:
[LIST][*]Avalon VT-747 sp[*]Manley VoxBox[*]SPL Transient Designer 4[*]BSS DPR-404[/LIST]

en uiteraard mijn HD-24... zoals beloofd... heb wel wat live-opnames, maar weet niet hoe bruikbaar die zijn hoor !!

Afijn... wel weer genoeg getetterd voor vandaag, we gaan er in ieder geval een mooi dagje van maken de 16e, toch ?!!

----------


## RayM

16 maart staat dus vast.
In de Tavenu is een compleet PA en monitorsysteem aanwezig waar men eventueel gebruik van kan maken. Voor de geinteresseerden heb ik een lijstje met daarop de specs.
Daarnaast wil ik zelf een actief setje van Qube Audio neerzetten, ben benieuwd naar jullie mening.
Vanuit de Tavenu zijn we met een mannetje of 4.
Koffie, frisdrank en bier zijn tijdens de dag verkrijgbaar. Uiteraard tegen betaling, de koffie is gratis.
Etenswaren zijn er niet te krijgen, behalve wat er in de snoep- en chipsautomaat zit.
Alvast tot de 16e.

----------


## berolios

*Owja, bij deze het vriendelijke verzoek aan iedereen die wil komen mij even een mailtje te sturen.*

Gewoon binnenlopen kan ook, maar dan is er in ieder geval iemand die het overzicht enigzins heeft ;-), dus even aanmelden wordt zeer gewaardeerd!

----------


## Whitefarmer

Berolios,

als je weet met hoeveel personen we zijn, let me know, dan zorg ik wel voor wat broodjes!!

Groet John

----------


## rolanddeg

Er komt op zeer korte termijn ook nog een Electro Voice 32 kanalenbak binnen hier... Uit het zelfde stalletje als Midas, alleen er zit een ander logo op  :Wink:  Verder staat hier nog een Allen&Heath GL4 (idd, die van de PA markt!), A&H GL2400, Yamaha PM3500, Mackie Onyx, 01V96 en nog wat andere gear... Roep maar wat je wilt hebben? Sowieso komen er ook nog een aantal EV microfoons mee, daar gaan we jullie nog even over overtuigen. Ik schrijf dit terwijl ik naast een mengtafel in een theater zit, wachtende tot de zaal open gaat om het publiek de klank van EV te laten horen bij Margriet Sjoersma...  :Embarrassment: 


Ik ben bijna zeker op de 16e vrij. Zijn er trouwens al een aantal muzikanten die geluid gaan produceren?

----------


## Olaf Duffhuës

Ik heb voor de liefhebbers ter beschikking :

Audio Technica ATM450

Uiteraard mijn outboard :

BSS DPR404 & 504
BSS FCS960
DBX160A
TC M-One, D-Two, M2000
Yamaha SPX90
Lexicon PCM60 (80 is ziek, 96 nog niet binnen.. :Frown: )
Klark DN514+
DBX DDP
Tascam MD350, CD-01U
Apex GX230

Dus u roept maar..

----------


## Timo Beckman

Tot op heden nog geen boeking op 16-03 dus lijkt me leuk om naar het brabantse land af te zakken . 
Ik kan van alles mee nemen Sim3/DPA veel/verona/oram/
bss soundweb blu80 en comps en 901 mk2/ kuhnle gates/ etc

----------


## berolios

Hey Olaf, mooie spulletjes ;-)
Die dbx DDP, werkt dat goed? Nog nooit gezien en nog nooit mee gewerkt. Wil die wel eens proberen als dat mag.

Die AT mic wil ik ook wel graag horen...

----------


## berolios

Ondertussen heb ik al het een en ander aan reacties gekregen via de mail en het verheugd me dat de meeste mensen er veel zin in hebben met veel spullen richting Waalwijk te komen ;-) !! Ook vind ik het erg leuk dat er tevens een mooi aantal collega's uit de prof hoek bij zullen zijn... het beloofd dus zeker wat te worden de 16e !!

De muzikanten ben ik nog mee bezig, hoop daar dit weekend uitsluitsel over te krijgen. Anders zien jullie de oproep hier vanzelf verschijnen ;-).

Waar ik nog even geen goed zicht op heb is hoeveel mensen van plan zijn PA mee te nemen... als die mensen waarmee ik hierover nog geen contact heb gehad me hier even zouden kunnen mailen (of hier posten kan ook), dan is er wat dat betreft ook wat meer overzicht, zeker omdat dat dit keer niet direct het hoofddoel van de dag is.

Dus laat die lijstjes wat je mee kan/ wil/ gaat nemen maar komen!!

Cheers

----------


## berolios

Met dank aan Timo zal de regie voor de hoofdset bestaan uit een 48 kanaals Midas Verona... erg handig, dan kunnen we de HD-24 op de laatste 24 kanalen steken en dan nog altijd genoeg kanalen over om mee te testen.

Voor de mensen die inserts meenemen (en dus ook voor hun eigen bekabeling zorgen ;-) ): een Verona heeft ongebalanceerde inserts, met de send op de tip (dat laatste weet ik niet 100% zeker trouwens --> Timo?).

Ajoo

----------


## Olaf Duffhuës

Zo te zien ongebalanceerd...

http://www.midasconsoles.com/images/...erona-back.jpg

----------


## berolios

> Zo te zien ongebalanceerd...



Flinke foto ;-). Ik bedoelde eigenlijk dat ik niet zeker weet of het 'tip-send // ring-return' is. Normaal gezien is dat de norm bij moderne modellen, maar zeker weet ik het niet in dit geval, site van Leon staat hij er niet bij geloof ik.

----------


## SoundOfSilence

Volgens manual Midas Verona: Tip -> Send, Ring -> Return, Sleeve -> Ground

----------


## Timo Beckman

Klopt insert tip send to comp/gate what ever ring return . Voor de rest alle in en outputs op xlr en akkerman snakes volledig gebalanceerd ( niet op apr norm met allemaal ongebalanceerde lijnen wel op akkerman norm ) Het los patchen van fx units is ook geen probleem daar de i/o ook een los patch veld heeft)
Verder denk ik dat ik een x-tra tafel meeneem om de hd 24 op terug te laten komen indien nodig is dit makkelijker)
Verdere vragen ev via mail stellen daar het op een goed gekkenhuis begint te lijken en ik niet altijd in de gelegenheid zal zijn om te reageren of het forum te checken.
Berolios heeft mijn mail adres en een aantal anderen hier op het forum hebben het ook .

----------


## Timo Beckman

voor een ab vergelijking op eigen pa sets is het mogelijk om via de blu80's een 4tal sets stereo te laten draaien en eventueel ook nog een 8tal mono stacks met allemaal hun eigen eq settings indien iemand dat wenst.
Veel plezier met de stroom verdeling maar goed .
Is er iemand die een xilica of hoe die ook mag heten mee neemt ? of andere systeem processors lake of een galileo .
Ik ben benieuwd naar de verschillen tussen die units en mijn bss'en'zeker qua interface .

----------


## showband

ik kom gezellie langs. gitaartjes mee. 
dezelfde buizen 30W/12" met el. gitaar. en ik kij even voor een acoustische. Dat is humor naast een drumstel.  :Smile: 

Hoop wel dat het, om de chaos te verminderen, wel een beetje to the point blijft. Een zooi microfoons neerzetten en luisteren / vergelijken.
Dan separaat daarvan een zooi compressors , galmen e.d. beluisteren.

En ook los daarvan eventueel wat PA´s te laten brullen. Maar microfoons zijn toch het moeilijkste te beoordelen terwijl je PA´s overal tegenkomt.  :Roll Eyes (Sarcastic): 

Het zou handig zijn als er ook een bassist met een basversterker zou zijn. Microfoons bij bas is toch wel wat bijzonders. en voor totaaltjes...

Ik wil wel wat in een microfoon zingen maar mooi is het dan zeker niet  :EEK!: . (ben geen zanger) voor de test werkt het wel.

Wat ik wel enorm leuk zou vinden. Is als er forumleden zijn die een (1) LED armatuur mee kunnen nemen en dat die bij aanvang in een rij een paar meter uit elkaar op een muur gericht aangezet kunnen worden. Om nu eens eindelijk vergelijkende foto´s op dit forum te krijgen qua afstraalhoek en lichtopbrengst. Zetten we halverwege de dag even het hoofdlicht uit en knippen we een paar foto´s. Wie heeft een lightbrick, een high power armatuur in de middenklasse, een wegwerp ledpar en een gewone par 56/64? (ik snap niet dat er nog steeds geen enkele internetwinkel dat gewoon even in hun toonzaal doet  :Mad: )

----------


## berolios

Hey Showband!
Erg leuk en gezellig dat je er weer bij wilt zijn! Musiqman kan helaas niet dit jaar, maar ik heb een evt. andere optie (die overigens nog niet 100% zeker is dat hij kan). Een bassist weet ik eigenlijk zo 1,2,3 niet hier in de buurt --> IEMAND SUGGESTIES ??

Ik denk dat het we het er redelijk unaniem over eens zijn dat PA-tjes niet de kern gaan vormen. Er kunnen gerust wat mensen extra PA meenemen om te luisten/ laten horen... maar daar zullen we alleen op bepaalde tijden mee aan de gang gaan... lijkt me het meest prettige en structurele. De mics en randsjwik is waar het om gaat ;-)

----------


## berolios

Erg jammer, die andere (erg goede) drummer heeft twee gigs die dag, dus dat gaat ook niet lukken. We zijn dus op dit moment nog op zoek naar een (liefst prof / semi-prof) drummer en bassist... wie kan/ wil ons bijstaan de 16e? 

Mijn mailadres staat in mijn profiel... HELP ;-) !!

----------


## rolanddeg

Ik gooi vanavond/ morgen een balletje op bij m'n drummer... Die is op z'n zachtst gezegd wel goed te noemen!  :Wink:

----------


## berolios

> Ik gooi vanavond/ morgen een balletje op bij m'n drummer... Die is op z'n zachtst gezegd wel goed te noemen!



Hey Roland, dat zou tegek zijn!
Thanks!

Toevallig nog iemand en bassists die dit leuk zou vinden?

----------


## bones2001

Tja,
ik zou er graag bij zijn met mn Jazzbass, Ampeg SVT en Edens,
maar helaas...moet klussen met Big Blind en Dame Blanche.

----------


## berolios

De hele dag weg dus?
Waarom terg je ons dan met dit bericht ;-)... ha ha ha...

Jammer, was erg tof geweest.
Niemand anders?

----------


## rolanddeg

Waarschijnlijk komt er een drummer met ons mee. Naar de bassist wordt nog gezocht, er zijn een paar opties! Wat ik wel vrij simpel kan regelen is een pianist/ zanger... Deze: MySpace.com - Blame it on the youth. - NL - Concrete muziek - www.myspace.com/blameitontheyouth2day (die drummer wil sowieso mee)

----------


## keenoncoolstuff

Tof, ik denk dat V2.0 echt de moeite waard wordt, en heb er best wel zin in. Gewoon weer tijd hebben om dingen uit te proberen en eens echt naar iets te luisteren, in plaats van onder tijdsdruk iets op te bouwen en erop te hopen dat alles goedkomt...  :Smile: 

CU then, then...
Rob.

----------


## berolios

> Waarschijnlijk komt er een drummer met ons mee. Naar de bassist wordt nog gezocht, er zijn een paar opties! Wat ik wel vrij simpel kan regelen is een pianist/ zanger... Deze: MySpace.com - Blame it on the youth. - NL - Concrete muziek - www.myspace.com/blameitontheyouth2day (die drummer wil sowieso mee)



@Roland: Helemaal tegek dat je al zoveel voor deze testdag hebt willen en kunnen betekenen !! Chapeau !!

----------


## berolios

Welnu vrienden...

De definitieve info waar jullie allemaal zo met smacht op hebben gewacht  :Big Grin: :

*Lokatie:*
Jongerencentrum *De Tavenu* 
Taxandriaweg 13 
5142 PA *Waalwijk* 
0416-340322 
website: Jongerencentrum de Tavenu

*Tijden:*
v.a. 11:00: geprefereerde mogelijkheid tot opbouwen geluidsetjes
_12:00_: beginnen met testdag (wij bouwen de hoofdset vanaf 10:30)
16:00 a _16:30_: klaar, afbreken en naar huis voor het eten (evt uitloop mogelijk)

Kom dus een beetje op tijd zou ik zeggen... binnen strompelen om 15:00 betekent dat je waarschijnlijk de helft al gemist hebt  :Cool:  en dat wij jouw (eventuele) spullen niet hebben kunnen meenemen in eerdere tests  :Roll Eyes (Sarcastic): . Daarbij, 12:00 lijkt me een nette tijd om echt te beginnen, toch?

Dan was er nog de vraag voor broodjes... ik heb zeker wel interesse, maar er heeft zich daarbuiten nog vrijwel niemand gemeld die ook denkt honger te hebben die dag. Ik ga er echter vanuit dat er vast meer mensen zijn dit dit culinaire initiatief een warm hart toedragen, dus ik zou zeggen: laat het even weten !!

Dan het volgende voor mensen die spullen meenemen en dan vooral voor diegene met PA-tjes: *Voor zover dat mogelijk is, heeft het de GROTE voorkeur alles opgebouwd te hebben VOORDAT we om 12:00 met testen beginnen.* Je kunt in principe vanaf 11:00 terecht en op deze manier houden we het lekker centraal en hebben we geen last van 'bijzaken' als we aan de gang gaan. Het laten horen/ beluisteren van PA-tjes doen we steeds ook even centraal in de 'pauzes' van het mic/ 19" rommelen, hoe dat precies zal lopen zien we zondag wel... ik verwacht wat dat betreft eigenlijk ook geen problemen. Zorg wel even zelf voor diverse verloopjes en dergelijke wat de stroom betreft. Ik heb geen idee wat er aanwezig is namelijk.

Dit verzoek geldt in principe dus ook voor de mensen die mics (ja :Big Grin:  ja :Big Grin:  ja :Big Grin:  !!!!) en FX-racken (hoepa :Big Grin:  hoepa :Big Grin:  !!!!) meenemen, hoewel dat wel wat minder geschoffel en overlast meebrengt natuurlijk  :Cool: . Tuurlijk, als je niet zo vroeg kunt komen, ben je later ook nog van harte welkom met je spullen, maar het verzoek mag duidelijk zijn, toch?

Wat voor spullen je meeneemt mag je uiteraard helemaal zelf weten. De nadruk van deze dag ligt duidelijk bij *mics* en *rand-apparatuur*... dus als je bent aan het twijfelen of je die ene mooie mic nu wel of niet mee zou moeten nemen luidt mijn advies: inpakken die handel ;-) !!

Wat bekabeling van FX/ inserts betreft: hoofdtafel is een Midas Verona met ongebalanceerde inserties (tip send, ring return) en AUX sends op XLR.

Wat de muzikanten betreft komen we ook een heel eind. Via Roland is er misschien nog wel de kans dat we zelfs een compleet bandje op het podium mogen aanschouwen, maar dat moet nog bevestigd/ bezien worden.

Verder... als iemand mij nog om het een of ander nodig heeft, moet hij / zij opschieten  :Roll Eyes (Sarcastic): ... woensdag ga ik naar Frankfurt en kom pas zaterdag terug... en dan is het al te laat om nog iets te kunnen regelen/ oplossen.

Verder ben ik echt heel erg benieuwd wat er op deze testdag allemaal gaat gebeuren. Ik heb de laatste tijd behoorlijk wat interessante personen/ spullen genoemd zien worden en als die ook allemaal komen zondag, dan kunnen we ons verheugen op een ontzettende interessante dag waar we op niveau met alles aan de slag kunnen gaan !! Ik heb er in ieder geval zin in !!

We zien elkaar zondag !!

----------


## RayM

Heren (en dames?),

Even ter aanvulling, micstatieven zijn aanwezig. Die hoef je niet mee te nemen. Er is een compleet PA/monitorsysteem met alles erop en aan. En dat kan en mag gebruikt worden. Het monitorsysteem blijft liggen, de zaaltafel en rack rijden we weg om plaats te maken voor de Midas.
I.v.m. de bandstrijd van de avond ervoor staat er ook een drumstel, wel zonder bekkens en stokken. Ook die mag gebruikt worden. Basversterker staat er ook.
Wij zijn er vanaf 10.30 uur, dus als je wat eerder wil komen dan is dat geen probleem. Laden en lossen is ook geen probleem, we hebben een laadperron dat aansluit op het podium. We hebben ook een ingang aan de zijkant die aansluit op de zaal, scheelt een hoop gesjouw.
Stroom hebben we ook genoeg, er zijn diverse krachtbronnen aanwezig. Misschien wel handig om zelf voor verloopjes ed te zorgen, ik weet niet precies wat er allemaal aanwezig is op dat gebied. Ik zal dat nog ff navragen aan de powerwizzard die daar rondloopt.
Mocht je nog vragen hebben stuur me dan even een PM of mail.

De koffie staat klaar zondag.

Groeten,

Raymond.

----------


## Olaf Duffhuës

Misschien iets doms...Heb je de mensen gemaild die iets beschikbaar willen stellen? Het is denk handig anders om dat te doen, voordat er 20 dezelfde dingen op tafel komen...

----------


## berolios

> Misschien iets doms...Heb je de mensen gemaild die iets beschikbaar willen stellen? Het is denk handig anders om dat te doen, voordat er 20 dezelfde dingen op tafel komen...



Hi Olaf,

Nee hoor, dat is zeker niet iets stoms, maar ik heb ervoor gekozen het gewoon zijn gangetje te laten gaan. Er zijn een aantal mensen (waaonder jij en ik) die hier in de thread alsook op de mail al lijstjes hebben geplaatst van wat ze meenemen. En uit de reacties van een aantal mensen die ik op de mail heb gehad trek ik de conclusie dat iedereen er zelf ook al aardig op let geen driedrubbele spullen mee te nemen. Microfoons kunnen we nooit genoeg hebben ;-) en rackjes zien we ter plekke wel. Er zullen inderdaad vast en zeker een hele berg DPR 404-en en Transient Designers tevoorschijn komen, maar ik denk niet dat iemand het echt erg vind om een paar microfoons en evt een paar FX-units 'voor niks' mee te nemen (omdat het al dubbel aanwezig is), toch? Hoe ik het voor me zie wat randapparatuur betreft: als er animo is om een unit uit te testen, dan gaan we ermee aan de gang... is die er niet... dan niet... veel moeilijker moeten we het ons denk ik niet maken, toch? Iedereen kan denk ik voor zichzelf wel een aardig goede inschatting maken of er mensen geinteresseerd zijn in wat ze mee (kunnen) nemen.

Wat overigens niet wegneemt dat iedereen meer dan welkom is hier nog even een *lijstje te plaatsen van wat je precies mee zult nemen* (en dan niet allemaal denken: oh, die neemt ook al een 901 mkII mee, dan laat ik die van mij thuis, waarna we uiteindelijk geen een 901 mkII hebben) (bij wijze van voorbeeld, want Timo heeft er ook een in zijn rack zitten).

Om het goede voorbeeld nog maar te geven, nogmaals dat van mij :Wink: :
[LIST][*]Avalon VT 747[*]Manley Voxbox[*]BSS DPR 404[*]SPL Transient Designer 4[*]Alesis HD-24 met Marley/ Tosh opnames[/LIST]

En ik ben voornamelijk erg geinteresseerd in:
[LIST][*]Audix mics (o.a. D1, D2, D4, i5)[*]Oktava mics (grootmembraam en Ribbon)[*]Studio Projects mics (o.a. C-1)[*]Audio Technica mics[*]Diverse grootmembramen[*]Diverse ribbons (heeft er iemand toevallig zo'n Royer?)[/LIST]
Laat de lijstjes maar komen dus... :Big Grin: 



Wat PA setjes betreft had ik wel uitdrukkelijk gevraagd me hiervan via de mail op de hoogte te stellen. Ik heb hier eigenlijk vrijwel geen reactie op gehad, dus OF zijn er dus geen mensen die PA mee zullen nemen, OF hebben de mensen die dat wel van plan zich (nog) niet gemeld, de laatste groep wordt vriendelijk verzocht dit alsnog effe te doen, gaat er alleen maar om dat we een beetje overzicht hebben en weten waar we rekening mee moeten houden.

----------


## rolanddeg

Ik dacht dat wij (Unie-s - Gerard en ik) al een Function One frontset beloofd hadden...? Dat gaat een grappig setje worden, het worden niet de aller kleinste kastjes wat F1 op de markt heeft, in tegendeel zelfs...  :Wink: 

Wat er verder mee gaat:
-FX rack:
2x Klark Teknik DN514 gates
1x TC M3000 FX
1x M-one FX 
1x T-Two FX
1x PCM-90 FX
1x Klark Teknik Square-One 8 ch. comp/gate
1x Klark Teknik DN410 parametische eq
1x CD/MD playertje

-Electro Voice microfoons
-paar standaard Sennheiser dingetjes
-Klark Teknik DI's (wie o wie neemt BSS mee, heb wel zin in een vergelijking!)
-(waarschijnlijk) Klark Teknik processor
-overige rommel wat ik nog vergeten ben, maar de headliners heb ik denk ik wel genoemd.

Verder heb ik interesse in het beluisteren van een aantal preamps, met voorkeur naar de Midas XL-42... En wie toevallig een Neumann KMS-105 heeft liggen: ik hou me ten zeerste aanbevolen! Mocht er ook nog per ongeluk iemand zijn die een XTA en/of Xilica processor op de plank heeft liggen... Die moet ook nog even bestudeerd worden!  :Wink:

----------


## berolios

> Ik dacht dat wij (Unie-s - Gerard en ik) al een Function One frontset beloofd hadden...? Dat gaat een grappig setje worden, het worden niet de aller kleinste kastjes wat F1 op de markt heeft, in tegendeel zelfs...



Ja precies, dat wordt de 'hoofdset' waar we op gaan draaien. Dan hebben de mannen van de Tavenu nog een extra setje dat ze willen laten horen, dus tot nu toe drie setjes in totaal. Daarbuiten heb ik nog niemand gehoord... hoeft ook niet natuurlijk... zo veel ruimte is er nu nook weer niet over ;-).

Ajoo!

----------


## Whitefarmer

Nou...

Als er nog tijd (en ruimte) over is, zou ik graag mijn SA AB36 baskastjes met RH tops (met driverack 260) en amps testen/laten horen.

overige "spannende" dingen:
Roland SDE3000 delay
MXL mic (HH)
AKG C1000s (OH)(niet spannend, maar ik zie ze weinig voorbij komen)

Indien het enigerlei bezwaarlijk is dat ik de frontset meeneem, lees ik het hier wel.
Scheelt mij sjouwen :Big Grin:  :Big Grin: 

En zoals Berolios al aangaf, IS ER INTERESSE IN VOER!!!!(anders moet ik ALLES zelf opeten en weeg ik straks 300 kg!) :Wink: 

groeten John

----------


## keenoncoolstuff

> En zoals Berolios al aangaf, IS ER INTERESSE IN VOER!!!!(anders moet ik ALLES zelf opeten en weeg ik straks 300 kg!)



Geen nood, ik help je wel... :P

Greetz, Rob.

----------


## RayM

Wij zullen ervoor zorgen dat je de 300 niet zult halen :Big Grin:

----------


## Olaf Duffhuës

Ik kom alleen voor het eten..de rest geloof ik wel..Ik weet alles toch beter dan de rest...eten is belangrijk... :Big Grin:  :Big Grin:  :Big Grin:  :Big Grin:  :Big Grin:  :Big Grin:  :Big Grin:

----------


## rolanddeg

Dat eten gaat er hier echt wel in hoor!!  :Wink:

----------


## berolios

Hi John,

Je hebt geen mailadres in je profiel staan en PM's werken niet meer (mijn strijd gaat gestaag door ;-) ), dus maar even zo een reactie...

Er staan nu reeds drie PA sets opgesteld en we hebben geen overvloed aan ruimte (ik denk dat het met deze drie al behoorlijk krap aan wordt). Echter, ik ga natuurlijk niemand vertellen wat hij/ zij wel en niet mag/ moet meenemen en je kunt het natuurlijk ook langs een zijkant opbouwen, maar probeer zelf even een inschatting te maken of dit daadwerkelijk zin heeft... ook omdat het jouzelf misschien een berg werk/ sjouwen scheelt.

----------


## sparky

Ach, al die knoppen, dat geloof ik nu wel, ook ik kom natuurlijk alleen voor het eten.

----------


## RayM

Voor de liefhebbers heb ik een plattegrond + stroomschema van de Tavenu. Omdat ik het hier niet kan plaatsen wil ik hem wel naar je toesturen. Stuur maar een berichtje.

Groeten.

----------


## Whitefarmer

Hahahaha,

....ik was er al bang voor....  (dat ik alles alleen op moest eten : )   )

De frontset laat ik lekker thuis (blijft er meer ruimte over voor proviand : )


groeten John

----------


## rolanddeg

> Voor de liefhebbers heb ik een plattegrond + stroomschema van de Tavenu. Omdat ik het hier niet kan plaatsen wil ik hem wel naar je toesturen. Stuur maar een berichtje.
> 
> Groeten.



We hebben 16 amp krachtstroom nodig voor de frontset... Als dat aanwezig is binnen een redelijke afstand van een podium zijn wij tevreden!  :Wink:

----------


## berolios

> We hebben 16 amp krachtstroom nodig voor de frontset... Als dat aanwezig is binnen een redelijke afstand van een podium zijn wij tevreden!



Lijkt me het slimste dit soort specifieke dingen even over de mail met Ray kort te sluiten. 16 A CEE rood is trouwens niet echt de standaard he ;-)... (32 wel  :Wink: )

Tot zondag !

----------


## berolios

Even een aanvulling op mijn post eerder:

Heeft er iemand toevallig een Beyer Dynamic M88 die hij mee kan/ wil nemen... schijnt geweldig te zijn voor kick en basscab !!

Adios

----------


## noot

Jow Jeroen,

Kan je idd beamen dat de M88 een goeie kick mic is. Heb 'm een aantal keren gebruikt icm een sm 91. Geeft een mooi laag weergave. 
Maar doordat ik momenteel in het buitenland zit kan ik er zondag helaas niet bij zijn (anders had ik m meegenomen voor je). Mail me maar ff als je m wilt lenen. Je hebt mn msn en mn skype.....

----------


## berolios

> Jow Jeroen,
> Kan je idd beamen dat de M88 een goeie kick mic is. Heb 'm een aantal keren gebruikt icm een sm 91. Geeft een mooi laag weergave. 
> Maar doordat ik momenteel in het buitenland zit kan ik er zondag helaas niet bij zijn (anders had ik m meegenomen voor je). Mail me maar ff als je m wilt lenen. Je hebt mn msn en mn skype.....



Hey noot, alweer hier  :Big Grin: ? Het is me wel nog altijd niet helemaal duidelijk wie er nu achter jouw forum-naam schuilgaat --> Mail me effe als je wilt (staat in mijn profiel), ik zie in jouw profiel geen adressen staan namelijk.

Niemand anders toevallig een M88 die hij mee wil/ kan nemen?

Bis morgen!

----------


## rolanddeg

Nou, we zijn op weg hoor...!  :Wink:

----------


## Gast1401081

Veel Plezier...

( enne, de foto's?)

----------


## berolios

> Veel Plezier...
> 
> ( enne, de foto's?)



Thanks Gerard... je bent altijd welkom, maar het is wel ver rijden voor jou he... Waalwijk? Volgende keer wellicht weer wat dichter bij jou in de buurt.

Foto-toestel is ingepakt en zal kijken of ze niet te lelijk worden voor publicatie... met al die knappe gasten erop ;-)

----------


## gertgeluid

Collega's.

Vanmorgen om 6:00 gingen de deuren van de laatste trailer dicht. Vanaf dat moment kon ik even alleen aan een warm bed denken. Ik hoop dat het gezellig en leerzaam is daar in het zuiden. Volgende keer ben ik er zeker bij!

----------


## jurjen_barel

Is de rest nog aan het bier of zo? Ik ben met (volgens mij ongeveer) de langste reistijd als eerste thuis (alhoewel, ik weet dat er een paar mensen nu al aan het eten zitten).

Het was een hele gezellige dag zo bij elkaar en vooral heel interessant. Echt een goede A/B-test tussen de mics kunnen doen over een fraaie F1-set (klonk toch niet gek). Ik zal zo onder het genot van een bak lasagne de microfoonlijst uittypen voor de geïnteresseerden. Ook zal ik op korte termijn mijn aandeel in de foto's uitzoeken en online zetten (we hadden een soort telelens-competitie met al die fototoestellen).

@Showband: je was wel heel snel weg, je hebt zelfs je zangmic laten liggen! Mocht je 'm nog terug willen: neem even contact met me op. Ik heb 'm voor je meegenomen en woon praktisch om de hoek.  :Wink:

----------


## Whitefarmer

> Is de rest nog aan het bier of zo? Ik ben met (volgens mij ongeveer) de langste reistijd als eerste thuis (alhoewel, ik weet dat er een paar mensen nu al aan het eten zitten).



Ik was strak om 19:00 uur thuis, precies 3 kwartier rijden, mijn vrouw had de fondue pan al aanstaan :Wink: , ik hoefde alleen nog maar een flesje champagne te ontkurken (het blijft zondag he!  :Wink: ).

Allemaal bedankt voor een gezellige nuttige middag!

groeten John

----------


## jurjen_barel

Ik hoop dat ik nog een beetje wijs ben geworden uit mijn eigen aantekeningen. Ik hoor het wel als er iets verbeterd moet worden.

*Kickdrum:*
Binnen in de ketel hadden we een Sennheiser e901, een Shure Beta 91 en een DPA 406x (druppel) met boundry.
Voor het vel stonden een AKG D112 en een Electro Voice RE20.

Conclusies: de Shure B91 klonk prettiger dan de 901 van Sennheiser met als aanvulling daarbij de EV RE20. De DPA druppel kon de lage tonen zelfs nog wat beter aanvullen dan de Beta91, maar is erg rondzinggevoelig als je harder draait en is een stukkie duurder.

*Snare:*
Top: Sennheiser e905 en DPA 4091.
Bottom: Shure sm57.

*Hi-hat:*
Sennheiser e914.

*Toms (4 stuks):
*Overal een Sennheiser e604, een Audix D3 en een Electro Voice N/D468. Op de laatste later ook nog een DPA 4022.

Conclusie: de Sennheiser was toch een stuk minder helder. De Audix en EV hadden toch meer detail erin. (En nu goed nadenken dat ik ze niet door elkaar haal...) De Audix had iets meer nadruk in het laag (zeer bruikbaar voor R&R-werk) en de EV had meer nadruk in het hoog (eerder geschikt voor theaterwerk). De DPA 4022 uiteindelijk ook ernaast gezet: een vrij rechte/eerlijke microfoon, dus zorgt voor een natuurgetrouwe registratie van het geluid, maar dat mag ook wel voor wat er op het prijskaartje staat.

*Piccolo-snare:
*Electro Voice N/D468.

*Overheads:
*Sennheiser e614

*Akoestische gitaar:
*Speelde via intern element en een DI.

*Electrische gitaar:
*Voor de versterker stonden: BeyerDynamic M201N(C); Shure sm57 (referentie); Audio Technica ATM650; Electro Voice N/D468; Sennheiser MD421 (de oude klassieke grijze versie, schakelaar helemaal naar _Musik_ gedraaid).

Eerste serie: M201+sm57+ATM650. (Weer hopen dat ik ze niet door de war haal...) De M201 was het minst mooi (zelfs agressief in bepaalde banden) in de deze situatie, de ATM650 daarentegen was heel helder en gedefinieerd.
Tweede serie: EV 468+sm57+DM421. (Keeping fingers crossed...) Die twee lagen zeer dicht bij elkaar, op zich beiden heel erg bruikbaar, maar de 
De sm57 kon redelijk opboxen tegen de andere mics, maar miste nog een stukje tophoog.

*Vocals (front):
*Opgesteld stonden een Sennheiser e855, een Electro Voice 767a en een Shure sm58.

*Vocals (keys):*
Hier stonden een Shure sm58, een Electro Voice N/D767 en een D&B(?) MED / N112.

(Ik heb zelf niet echt met de vocals gespeeld, iemand anders??)

*E-piano (2 maal):
*Direct in de DI-boxen.


*De gebruikte PA's:*
Funktion One (3x bas + 3x top per kant)
Qube (op het podium: 2x bas + 2x top per kant, onder het podium: ook een paar baskasten, preciese aantal niet gezien).



Volgens mij heb ik het lijstje zo wel gehad.  :Stick Out Tongue:

----------


## RayM

Even ter aanvulling op bovenstaande:
Onder het podium staan ook 2 x 2 subs.
Dan wat foto's.

----------


## RayM

En nog een paar.
Het was een leerzame en vooral ook gezellige middag.

----------


## noot

Mmmmmm......
Jammer dat ik er niet bij kon zijn ( maar heb me hier in het buitenland ook errug goed vermaakt).
Had de M88 en nog wat CAD mics in kunnen zetten (vooral de CAD's op gitaren ben ik errug gecharmeerd over)
Maar zie hier de EV tom  mics en hoor er goede reactie op. Ben er zelf ook altijd tevreden over.
Misschien volgende keer dat ik erbij kan zijn en dan lever ik mijn bijdrage wel ( en dan weet Jeroen (berolios) eindelijk eens wie ik ben).

----------


## rolanddeg

Om het lijstje even helemáál compleet te maken:

De Function One frontset zat als volgt in elkaar:
6x RES 5 (25 graden hoorns)
6x F218 dubbel 18" subs
Aangestuurd met een XTA crossover (geen eq in processor, ook bijzonder weinig aanpassingen in de soundweb van Timo)

Ohja, de drummer meldde net ook even dat hij het ook een erg leuke dag vond! de hele dag herrie maken in een mooie tent en gegarandeerd goed geluid! (kan ook bijna niet anders met een technici/publiek gemiddelde van 100%/0%)  :Wink: 

Ohja trouwes, complimenten aan de catering!!! Het valt niet te ontkennen dat dat ronduit goed te noemen was...  :Big Grin:

----------


## berolios

> ...en dan weet Jeroen (berolios) eindelijk eens wie ik ben...



Ha ha, ben eens benieuwd dan ;-) !! Heb wel een paar ideeen, maar weet bij *** niet in welke hoek ik het moet zoeken...  we komen elkaar vast wel weer snel tegen ;-) !!

Wat betreft de testdag:
Ik wil graag iedereen bedanken voor zijn (of haar) bijdrage !! Uiteraard de *Tavenu* bedankt voor het ter beschikking stellen van de lokatie ! Dan zou ik *Timo* ook nog even in het bijzonder willen bedanken voor het meebrengen van zijn set en wederhelft ( :Wink: ), alsook *Roland* voor het inbrengen van diverse materialen en het regelen van een aantal muzikanten (die ook erg bedankt zijn natuurlijk). Ook de *catering* mag zeker niet vergeten worden en *Showband* moet ik toch ook wederom zeer vriendelijk bedanken voor zijn bijdrage (aan de sound was in ieder geval niet te horen dat het geluid uit een combo ter grootte van een schoenendoos kwam !!).

_Wat mezelf betreft:_
Vond het een prima testdagje gisteren, hoewel ik wel een beetje teleurgesteld was dat er maar liefst *0* mensen grootmembramen bij zich hadden... wat eigenlijk mijn belangrijkste reden voor deze hele testdag was zeg maar  :Roll Eyes (Sarcastic): ...

Maar goed, toch weer leuk met mensen kunnen babbelen en kunnen zien wie er achter de berichten schuil ging... en het naast elkaar zetten van de mics vond ik dan toch wel weer interessant (aloude bevestiging van de opvatting dat een Shure Beta 52 in de kick toch nog altijd het fijnste resultaat geeft, die ontbrak trouwens in de opstelling  :Big Grin:  :Cool:  :Wink:  ). 

Ik had altijd al een erg goed gevoel bij die EV tommics (N/D468 aka 'eitjes'), maar ik vond ze gisteren toch wel duidelijk de Sennheisers en zelfs de Audixen achter zich laten... heel compact laag dat niet gaat rommelen als je een vette tomsound maakt... helemaal tegek die dingetjes !! Wil ze wel eens graag op blazers proberen, vooral trombones lijken me erg goed gaan met die mics. _Misschien een kanttekening bij deze vergelijking is wel dat de EV's werden vergeleken met de 'oude' evolution 604-tjes en 'oude' D3-en. Van de laatste twee zijn beide nieuwe types uit, die de vergelijking allicht beter hadden doorstaan._

Verder vond ik de DPA mics van Timo ook heel erg vet en goed. Die vallen natuurlijk wel even in een andere klasse dan het voorhande zijnde vergelijkingsmateriaal, maar vond het toch wel interessant te horen hoe die zich verhouden tov de types die je gewend bent. Een nadeel van de DPA's voor live-gebruik is wel de omni-karakteristiek... dat maakt de klank wel heel goed en natuurgetrouw, maar voor livewerk geeft dat helaas ook misschien wat veel overspraak (in het theater is dit natuurlijk wel een minder issue dan bij rock 'n roll)... De types van Neumann ken ik goed en die kleuren het geluid wat meer (zoals we gisteren ook hebben besproken)... wat beter is... hangt af van de situatie en van de smaak van de mixer... soms wil je namelijk liever microfoons die geen eerlijke weergave geven en het geluid kleuren en de andere keer is dat weer helemaal anders.

Wat de randapparatuur betreft zijn er weer wat mensen bekeerd tot hat transient-designer geloof geloof ik ;-). Dat ding blijft gewoon vet !! Verder vind ik de XL-42 van Wouter ook zeker de moeite waard om eens te proberen, alsook de BSS DPR-402 en DBX 160a... sweet stuff man! Achteraf bedenk ik me natuurlijk dat ik eigenlijk niet met Timo's Oram compressors aan de gang ben gegaan... mmm... dat komt allicht later weer een keer.

Wat de PA-tjes betreft heb ik me eigenlijk een beetje afzijdig gehouden, hoewel ik de Qube sets zo op het eerste gehoor helemaal niet tegen vond vallen. De Funktion 1 klonk als Funktion 1... gewoon goed dus... setje was wel een beetje overkill voor het zaaltje trouwens, maar dat terzijde  :Wink:  ... boys with toys zullen we het maar noemen  :Stick Out Tongue:  ... ben alleen iets minder gecharmeerd van de subjes, maar dat kan met het type kastcontructie te maken hebben en met het feit dat er weinig aan EQ-ing is gedaan. Aan de andere kant zaten de frequenties die ik zocht WEL in de set (getuige het effect hebben van het omhoog trekken van de laagste schuifjes op mijn 747), dus...

Verder ben ik blij te horen dat iedereen het naar zijn zin heeft gehad.
Adios !!

----------


## Koen van der K

Ha mede-forum-ers,

Complimenten voor iedereen die zich voor dit treffen heeft ingezet ! Het leek net echt ;-)
Interessante dingen gezien en gehoord, Timo bedankt voor wat uitleg mbt systeemmetingen en opstellingen, ook erg nuttige (en dure) tools die je gebruikt.
SPL Transient designer, Avalon 747, SIM3 en het Soundweb-gebeuren waren voor mij weer de interessantste zaken ... alles overigens erg netjes afgewerkt !

Wat mij betreft volgende keer weer van de partij !


Groeten en organisatie / Tavenu bedankt !

----------


## keenoncoolstuff

Ook ik wil graag even de mensen bedanken die deze dag mogelijk hebben gemaakt. Jeroen, Timo & aanhang, de muzikanten, de crew van Tavenu, , de catering, de mensen die materiaal ter beschikking hebben gesteld en natuurlijk iedereen die aanwezig was. Ik vond het weer een gezellige en leerzame dag, zeker voor herhaling vatbaar.
Altijd leuk om eens te kijken hoe anderen "het" doen  :Wink: , en te spelen met materiaal dat je normaal slechts zelden in handen hebt.
En tja, die EV'tjes deden me echt versteld staan. Jee wat zijn die dingen veelzijdig. Maar ook die subje-topje set van Qube was errug aangenaam.

Nogmaals bedankt!
Rob.

----------


## sparky

Wel, ik heb er een nieuwe favoriet voor de toms bij (EV, strak en droog laag, geweldig! andere mics lijken opeens ontzettend te flubberen) en zal weer wat credit terug moeten geven aan de SM57 op gitaaramps, het is idd jammer dat we zeker voor dit doel geen grootmembraams hadden!!! Blijft wat mij betreft hoog op de agenda staan. Jammer dat ik niet de hele dag de tijd had, was ontzettend benieuwd naar de transient designer en had anderen graag kennis laten maken met het effect van een D112 op floortom  :Big Grin:  :Cool: 

Leuk ook, om een hoop mensen weer te zien.
Iedereen bedankt, vooral Jeroen, Timo en Ray, ik zie uit naar de volgende keer.

----------


## vasco

Zo te horen weer een leuke dag geweest. Helaas maar ook nu kon ik er weer niet bij zijn. Blijf hopen dat het een keer gaat lukken, wie weet testdag versie 3.

----------


## hugovanmeijeren

Zier er inderdaad erg gezellig uit...
'T is jammer dat ik in mijn proefwerkweek zit, en dat het niet direct om de hoek was, anders had ik wel even willen komen kijken...

Ben nu eigenlijk best wel benieuwd geworden naar die eitjes van EV...  :Big Grin: 

Dit (na)jaar nog een keer opnieuw proberen?  :Smile: 


Wat stond daar achter al dat paarse geweld, op het podium eigenlijk voor geluidsset? Op foto 2 wat beter te zien...

Groeten Hugo

----------


## jurjen_barel

Dat systeem was van "Qube". Kende het totaal nog niet.
Qua klank helemaal niet gek, uiteraard wel wat correcties met Soundweb aangebracht. Verder ben ik nog steeds benieuwd waar die flinke portie ruis in de keten werd veroorzaakt (die hadden we bij de F1 set namelijk niet).

----------


## hugovanmeijeren

> Dat systeem was van "Qube".



Ontwerp is van Renkus Heinz toch?

Als ik op de site van Qube Audio kijk, dan lijkt het de BRH serie te zijn wat daar staat... Lijkt ook niet een klein beetje op RH C3...  :Big Grin:  :Big Grin: 

Lijkt me ook wel eens interessant om te horen.

Groeten Hugo

----------


## RayM

Goed gezien Hugo.
Qube is dan ook designed by RH.
In de Tavenu staan 4 BRH toppen en 8 TRS subs.
Het lijkt als 2 druppels water op het Synco STS, kasten zijn hetzelfde. Alleen de inhoud is bij Synco iets anders :Big Grin: .
De importeur waar ik demo's voor verzorg verkoopt het als een Qube C3 systeem. Zo is er ook een Qube C2 systeem.
Je bent van harte welkom om eens te komen luisteren!

----------


## hugovanmeijeren

Hehe, ja nou kijk heb hier zelf RH C3 liggen dus dan valt zoiets op.  :Wink: 

Woon zelf in het noorden, dus dat is niet zo in de richting maar wie weet komen we hier nog een keer terug voor een test dag?

Lijkt me dan zeker interessant om ook hier eens een keertje tussen te gaan vergelijken... (Kan zelf dan wel wat RH meenemen).


Dus wie weet, in ieder geval bedankt voor je aanbod!  :Wink: 

Groeten Hugo

----------


## RayM

In dat geval moet je eens in Ruinerwold gaan kijken.
Daar draaien een Qube C2 (Experience) en C3 (Woldsound) systeem bij 2 bedrijven.
Is wat dichterbij voor je.

Raymond.

----------


## jurjen_barel

Plaatjes, plaatjes, plaatjes......


Onze slagwerker



Sennheiser e604 vs. AKG 468



Blauw geweld



Spulletjes van Timo



Van 3 andere eigenaren...



De koffietafel



Sennheiser eraf, Audix erop.



Onze muzikanten



Gaat automatisch voor de sm58...



Mr. Showband!

----------


## jurjen_barel

De trommelaar weer.



Hij heeft nog nooit zoveel knoppenschuivers gehad...







Mic-stands waren op??



Timo's wederhelft (bedankt voor het broodjessmeren!)





Ach toe, opa, vertel nog eens een verhaaltje!  :Stick Out Tongue: 


--> Grootformaat foto's in zipfile <--



Ook via deze weg nogmaals iedereen bedankt voor de materialen, de zaal en het eten! Ik heb zondag genoten en dat was niet mogelijk zonder jullie inbreng!

----------


## Whitefarmer

Waarschijnlijk zijn we met z'n allen tegelijk jouw server aan het leeg zuigen, ik kom niet boven de 45 Kb/s  :S

Ik zal proberen deze week mijn foto's online te krijgen.

groeten John

----------


## Timo Beckman

Hallo gasten ik wou iedereen bedanken voor een leuke dag gisteren in het Brabantse . (ook namens mijn vrouwke die vond het ook leuk) Speciaal aan berolios en de mensen van de tavenu . Het was leerzaam en sorry ben gewoon mijn dpa groot membraam vergeten . Dat krijg je van een hele week max 3 slaap uur per nacht .
MZzl en tot de volgende keer .Timo

----------


## Olaf Duffhuës

Het was gister weer zeer interessant en vooral gezellig!

*Nog even een applaus voor de catering!*

Voor de rest, toch weer ideeën opgedaan en grote verhalen uitgewisseld... :Big Grin: 

En uiteraard iedereen die dit jaar de spullen beschikbaar hebben gestelt hartelijk dank daarvoor.

----------


## jurjen_barel

> Waarschijnlijk zijn we met z'n allen tegelijk jouw server aan het leeg zuigen, ik kom niet boven de 45 Kb/s  :S



Ik heb ook maar ADSL Lite hier.  :Roll Eyes (Sarcastic): 
Onder het plaatsen van dit bericht bedenk ik me dat ik hier mijn school-ftp prima voor kan misbruiken. Morgen zal ik het bestand op school even overgooien (tegenwoordig 100mbps internet  :Cool: ) en dan pas ik de link aan.
Mocht je al bijna klaar zijn: ga gerust door!

/edit: de link is aangepast, hij staat online!

----------


## Whitefarmer

rest volgt, eerst nog wat sorteren!

----------


## 4uss

> Ik had altijd al een erg goed gevoel bij die EV tommics (N/D468 aka 'eitjes'), maar ik vond ze gisteren toch wel duidelijk de Sennheisers en zelfs de Audixen achter zich laten... heel compact laag dat niet gaat rommelen als je een vette tomsound maakt... helemaal tegek die dingetjes !! Wil ze wel eens graag op blazers proberen, vooral trombones lijken me erg goed gaan met die mics. _Misschien een kanttekening bij deze vergelijking is wel dat de EV's werden vergeleken met de 'oude' evolution 604-tjes en 'oude' D3-en. Van de laatste twee zijn beide nieuwe types uit, die de vergelijking allicht beter hadden doorstaan._



Misschien moeten we hier maar eens een apart topic over starten... ik was er de 16e niet bij, maar ik heb wel ervaring met de e604 en de e904 naast elkaar, en daarbij heb ik ook gemerkt dat de e604 veel rommeliger was en minder gedefinieerd, dus de e904 had waarschijnlijk beter uit de test gekomen. Ik dacht dat ik niet zo veel nuttigs in te brengen zou hebben qua apparatuur en microfoons, maar de e904 heb ik dan weer net wel.
Even de kwaliteit van het geluid buiten beschouwing gelaten vind ik de Sennheisers wel goed te monteren op de toms, en ook zeer compact, en dat vinden drummers ook erg fijn. Die Audixen lijken me erg groot, en ook die EV-eitjes lijken me nogal aan de maat te zijn als ik het zo eens bekijk. Voor een 16'' floor is dat niet zo'n ramp, maar een 8'' tommetje is dan meteen voor de helft gevuld met microfoon lijkt mij?

----------


## rolanddeg



----------


## Whitefarmer

Alleen voor SHOWBAND  : P



Gear van Timo !


en nog een rackje van Timo.

----------


## Gast1401081

> Dat krijg je van een hele week max 3 slaap uur per nacht .
> Timo



met zo'n broodjesdame thuis?  mmmmmmmm

----------


## Unies

> Ha ha, ben eens benieuwd dan ;-) !! Heb wel een paar ideeen, maar weet bij *** niet in welke hoek ik het moet zoeken... we komen elkaar vast wel weer snel tegen ;-) !!
> 
> Wat betreft de testdag:
> Ik wil graag iedereen bedanken voor zijn (of haar) bijdrage !! Uiteraard de *Tavenu* bedankt voor het ter beschikking stellen van de lokatie ! Dan zou ik *Timo* ook nog even in het bijzonder willen bedanken voor het meebrengen van zijn set en wederhelft (), alsook *Roland* voor het inbrengen van diverse materialen en het regelen van een aantal muzikanten (die ook erg bedankt zijn natuurlijk). Ook de *catering* mag zeker niet vergeten worden en *Showband* moet ik toch ook wederom zeer vriendelijk bedanken voor zijn bijdrage (aan de sound was in ieder geval niet te horen dat het geluid uit een combo ter grootte van een schoenendoos kwam !!).
> 
> _Wat mezelf betreft:_
> Vond het een prima testdagje gisteren, hoewel ik wel een beetje teleurgesteld was dat er maar liefst *0* mensen grootmembramen bij zich hadden... wat eigenlijk mijn belangrijkste reden voor deze hele testdag was zeg maar ...
> 
> Maar goed, toch weer leuk met mensen kunnen babbelen en kunnen zien wie er achter de berichten schuil ging... en het naast elkaar zetten van de mics vond ik dan toch wel weer interessant (aloude bevestiging van de opvatting dat een Shure Beta 52 in de kick toch nog altijd het fijnste resultaat geeft, die ontbrak trouwens in de opstelling  ). 
> ...



sorry maar had gevraagd waarom ik 3 toppen per kant bij me had dan had ik je het uitgelegd dat deze res 5 toppen maar een stralings hoek hebben van 25 graden dus voor de juiste spreiding had ik er 3 nodig per kant en een electrovoice re-20 is zekker een groot membraam en dus zo ook bruikbaar. gr gerard Unie-s

----------


## berolios

> sorry maar had gevraagd waarom ik 3 toppen per kant bij me had dan had ik je het uitgelegd dat deze res 5 toppen maar een stralings hoek hebben van 25 graden dus voor de juiste spreiding had ik er 3 nodig per kant en een electrovoice re-20 is zekker een groot membraam en dus zo ook bruikbaar. gr gerard Unie-s



Setje was prima, maar voor het zaaltje een beetje overkill, toch? RE20 is wel een grootmembraam, maar niet van het type waar ik op doelde en niet echt geschikt voor de toepassingen waar ik op doelde (ooit een RE-20 op OH gezien?). Ik snap natuurlijk jouw redenering wel, maar niet TE letterlijk alles gaan evalueren he :Wink: ? Het bedankje jouw richting uit zat een beetje bij Roland erin, maar nu je er toch bent wil ik ook jou alsnog bedanken voor de niet te versmaden inbreng de 16e! Thanks!

----------


## Timo Beckman

QUOTE:Verder vond ik de DPA mics van Timo ook heel erg vet en goed. Die vallen natuurlijk wel even in een andere klasse dan het voorhande zijnde vergelijkingsmateriaal, maar vond het toch wel interessant te horen hoe die zich verhouden tov de types die je gewend bent. Een nadeel van de DPA's voor live-gebruik is wel de omni-karakteristiek... dat maakt de klank wel heel goed en natuurgetrouw, maar voor livewerk geeft dat helaas ook misschien wat veel overspraak (in het theater is dit natuurlijk wel een minder issue dan bij rock 'n roll)... 

Even een opmerking betreffende de overspraak v/d DPA mikes . DPA omni mikes hebben daar idd last van alleen is het off-axis geluid volgens DPA zo goed als identiek aan het on axis geluid wat wil zeggen zo min mogelijk klank verschil .
Hierdoor heb je gewoon minder problemen als met een aantal andere omnies . Tegen de tijd dat ik weer wat geld over heb ga ik waarschijnlijk een set gematchde 4007 kopen (zal nog wel even duren dus maar ja je kan niet alles in 1 keer voor elkaar hebben). Ben zeer benieuwd hoe deze zich op snare of gitaren ofzo zich gedragen .

----------


## berolios

> [...] Had de M88 en nog wat CAD mics in kunnen zetten (vooral de CAD's op gitaren ben ik errug gecharmeerd over) [...]
> Misschien volgende keer dat ik erbij kan zijn en dan lever ik mijn bijdrage wel ( en dan weet Jeroen (berolios) eindelijk eens wie ik ben).



Nou jongen: HIER is je kans  :Wink:   :Big Grin:  !!
Ben je erbij?

----------

